# Any information for Look 685



## OKO (Sep 24, 2007)

Any information about Look 685 year 2006 .I try to search ,but I couldn't find any on net.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

huh? Do you mean the 2008 586??


----------



## OKO (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not sure about the model number.My friend told me that he want to sell his LOOK 685 year 2006 model,so I try to find more information.I have never heard about 685 before.
Is there any link to Look catalog for year 2006?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Perhaps he meant 585.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

he had to have meant the 585. there was/is no 685.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

...or the 565, 486, etc. Might be a good idea to confirm that model number with your buddy.


----------



## OKO (Sep 24, 2007)

Oop 
It's all my mistake.It should be 585.
Thank you all for posts.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

OKO said:


> Oop
> It's all my mistake.It should be 585.
> Thank you all for posts.


585? Never heard of it!


----------

